# Bachmann anniversary question



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Was looking at the parts for Bachmann anniversary 4-6-0 locomotives and saw some differences in prices. Did they all come with metal gears and side rods?

Doug


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann Annies did come with metal side rods, it is the older "Big Haulers" that had plastic side rods. The bodies of all these l ook the same, but the 'Big Haulers" had 5 different motor versions plus the first was battery only.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Reason I asked was that I have some of the 4-6-0s with the plastic parts and also think some day I might get around to using the chasis from one of these to build a locomotive and I looked on the parts section on Bachmann's site at the anniversary parts and I saw a big difference in prices between some of them, all listed for an anniversary locomotive. So wondered why the price difference?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The very latest Anniversary chassis is the most expensive but it has metal gears. The Anniversary chassis for around $50 is the older plastic gear version. 

Andrew


----------



## SophieB (Nov 22, 2015)

The newer chassis also have an improved front truck.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Once I was able to get the LGB 2-6-0 (American Mogul) a repaint with analog sound for $90.
No comparison to a Annie or big hauler. Pulls over 7 cars flawlessly and never needed any modifications. I did upgrade it to DCC/digital sound which cost more than the engine!! I then did the same upgrade to my Bachmann Annie and love digital operation with sound.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

What has the fact that you once bought an LGB loco chassis or locomotive, to do with the question asked, that started this thread ? or are you just flogging LGB.......?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Fr.Fred said:


> What has the fact that you once bought an LGB loco chassis or locomotive, to do with the question asked, that started this thread ? or are you just flogging LGB.......?




If it walks like a duck....

John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

If she weighs the same the same as a duck..


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Waddle you guys on about?

Andrew


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

you guys quack me up


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It is ok Greg, everything is just ducky.
I mentioned the LGB because if I had a choice between a big hauler on Ebay for around $100 or the LGB around $100, I would always take the LGB.
No front truck problems, No derailing issues. Sound has bell, whistle, and chuff (not great but neither was the Bachmann). And will pull more cars for years.
Also LGB had 2 gear driven axles, not just one.

Ok, flames are coming.......


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

Dan Pierce said:


> if I had a choice between a big hauler on Ebay for around $100 or the LGB around $100, I would always take the LGB.
> No front truck problems, No derailing issues. Sound has bell, whistle, and chuff (not great but neither was the Bachmann). And will pull more cars for years.
> Also LGB had 2 gear driven axles, not just one.
> 
> Ok, flames are coming.......


Truth be told, as long as you don't abuse either engine with too many cars to pull, both should last you just as well. LGB moguls eat their idler gears too, I have spares for mine. I have also owned a newer generation base model Bug Mauler (basic plastic rods) and enjoyed it, though admittedly it was cheaper and weaker versus my 1985 LGB mogul...

As far as the earlier posts in this thread, I have retrofitted a modern metal-rod chassis under a second generation Bug Mauler of a friend's and it was absolutely worthwhile for the price, since the original was loose and tired and worn right out.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I get it Dan, some people might have thought you were ducking the issue.

I let these things roll off my back, like water.

Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I disdain adding fowl comments to these topics, but wouldn't an update to the ol' hen to update the valve gear to Stephenson, and produce a good model of RGS 20, since, supposedly, she'll back at the CRRM from Strasburg sometime In the near future. Since the 4-4-0, the 2-6-0 and the C-19 all have working Stephenson gear, why not the little Orphan Annie? personally, I think that would be just ducky!

Robert


----------

